# Which license for mullet



## Tomcat (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you need salt or fresh water license for mullet fishing in the Chactawhatchee river?

Thanks,

Tomcat


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Im going to say salwater because they are a saltwater spieces.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

If your fishing in freshwater it's freshwater. Because they can live in both fresh and saltwater.

Because where I grew up. If the saltwater fish would come up to the springs during the winter I needed a freshwater Lic on board. Got a ticket for that.

But it could be different now. That was 17 years ago. Call Fish and Game.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The last time I spoke with someone in the know about which license you needed, he said that it depended on which species you were targeting. Since there is brackish waters etc... And since it's a posession law, it depends on which fish you are going after and what's in the fish box. But just give FWC a call to double check.


----------



## Tomcat (Feb 13, 2008)

A friend of mine and I were discussing this before we went mullet fishing so I played it safe and got both salt and fresh water. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

That was your best bet...now your covered either way!


----------

